# Erfahrungen mit gemauertem Teich?



## langer (28. Aug. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Name ist Michael und ich bin neu hier im Forum. 
Nachdem meine Frau und ich schon seit langem mit dem Gedanken, einen Teich zu bauen schwanger gegangen waren und uns sehr viele Teichanlagen angeschaut haben,jede Menge Bücher und Heft durchgelesen haben, haben wir jetzt eine feste Vorstellung wie er einmal aussehen soll.
Wir waren im Frühjahr auf Mallorca und haben in einem Biologischen Institut mit Gartenanlagen unseren Teich gesehen. Der Teich war quadratisch und schaute ca. 40cm aus dem Boden herraus. Die Umrandung war gemauert und hatte rundherum eine Sitzgelegenheit, sodas man alles herrlich beobachten konnte. Die Pflanzen,Seerosen und diverse Gräser, waren in grossen Tongefässen unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche gepflanzt. Es gab neben Fischen auch eine Seeschlange zu beobachten.
Zuhause gingen die Planungen direkt los und mittlerweile habe ich eine Grube von 3m x 4m x 0,7m ausgehoben. Ich möchte die Wände mit Kalksandsteinen  aufmauern, so das ich auf eine Wassertiefe von gut einem Meter komme. Innen will ich den Teich mit Flies und Folie auskleiden. Aussen werde ich den Teich mit Lärchenholz verkleiden und einer Sitzfläche versehen.
Die Filtertechnik möchte ich in einem ca. 4m entferntem Teil der Garage unterbringen. 
Soweit erst einmal. Hat jemand Erfahrungen beim Bau eines formalen Teiches, kann mir jemand Tips geben, kann mein Projekt überhaupt klappen?

Ich hoffe auf euch, Gruß Michael


----------



## Haitu (28. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gemauertem Teich?*

Hi Michael,

kein Problem was du dir da vorgenommen hast.
Auf die gleiche Art habe ich Pflanzenbecken gemacht.
Die sind allerdings nur 50-60cm tief und darum bin ich mit 11,5er Steinen ausgekommen. Bei einem Meter Tiefe würde ich dann 24er nehmen.
Die inneren Ecken sollten Kehlen erhalten, die vertikalen wie die horizontalen. Der Mauerrand sollte mit einem Ringanker abschließen. Den Bodengrund vor einbringen der Folie mit Sand auskleiden. Und es wäre gut zwischen Wand und Folie 2cm Styropor zu legen wegen Eisdruck im Winter.
Das Streifenfundament und die Mauer (wenigstens der Teil im Erdreich) müssen durch Baufolie z.B. gegen Feuchtigkeit geschützt werden.

Wenn du noch etwas Zeit hast dann schau ab und an mal auf meine Teichseite (Signatur) da bin ich gerade dabei ein drittes Becken zu mauern und dokumentiere die einzelnen Schritte.
Der jetzige Stand: http://www.wohngruppe-ahuette.de/6.html


----------



## Herrensteiner (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gemauertem Teich?*

Ich habe in diesem Zusammenhang auch eine Frage.
Durch Geländegegebenheiten bin ich gezwungen auf einer Seite eine bis zu 60 cm hohe Mauer anzulegen. Ein Maurer sagte mir ich solle Blaukalk statt Zement für die Naturstenmauer verwenden.
Ich bin der Ansicht Beton ist sicherer.
 Was haltett ihr davon?


----------



## bonsai (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gemauertem Teich?*

Moin wie immer Du heißt,

Eine Natursteinmauer ist schwer als Ringanker zu mauern, und auf den würde ich auf keinen Fall verzichten. Ein Ringanker kann die auftretenden Dehnungskräfte an besten aufnehmen. Beton und Natursteinmauer schließen sich aber nicht aus, der Naturstein sollte dann im kleineren Format als Vormauerziegel Verwendung finden.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Haitu (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gemauertem Teich?*

Hi,

60cm ist keine Höhe bei der besondere Vorsichtsmaßnahmen getroffen werden müssen.
Ein Fundament auf entsprechendem Unterbau ist allerdings unabdingbar.
Ich habe schon einige Natursteinmauern gebaut, trocken und auch vermörtelt.
Es kommt immer drauf an, wofür die gedacht ist. Soll sie Erdreich abfangen ist bei einer vermörtelten Mauer erdseitig eine Folie hilfreich und mit einer Drainage befindet man sich auf der sicheren Seite. Steht sie frei einfach auf das Fundament mauern.
Wenn Platz ist, dann ist eine zweischalige Bauweise schön. Da kann man dann wunderbar Erde zwischen die Schalen einbringen und bepflanzen.
Als Mörtel habe ich Zement oder auch ein Zementkalkmischung genommen. Beides ist völlig OK.
2T Zement 1T Kalk und 9T Sand, alles schön cremig angemacht, lässt sich super verarbeiten und ist nach einer Woche fest.


----------



## Annett (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gemauertem Teich?*

Hallo Otto,

wie lange hält denn schon Deine älteste so gemauerte Natursteinmauer?
Ich wollte schon immer mal nach einem "Rezept" für einen geeigneten Mörtel fragen... aber war bisher noch nicht so dringend, da genug andere Baustellen vorhanden sind


----------



## Haitu (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gemauertem Teich?*

Hi Annett,

die älteste Natursteinmauer in Vollmauerwerk ist ca 7 Jahre alt und mit Zementkalkmörtel zusammengesetzt. Die jüngste ist 3 Jahre alt und mit Zementmörtel gemacht. 
Die älteste von mir errichtete Natursteinmauer ist 15 Jahre alt. Dies ist allerdings eine Trockenmauer 70cm dick, 3Meter hoch und fängt einen Hang ab.

Je nachdem wie ich es machen will bernutze ich entweder reinen Zementmörtel oder eben eine Zementkalkmischung.
Wenn ich direkt vollfugig vermauern will benutze ich den Zementmörtel den ich dann auch ziemlich trocken halte. Das hat den Vorteil, dass ich die Fugen mit einem feuchten Pinsel gut glätten kann ohne dass ich die Steine groß beschmiere. Will ich im nachhinein verfugen benutze ich den Zementkalkmörtel und lasse dann ca. 1-2cm Platz für die Fuge. In diesem Fall wird die Verfugung dann mit reinem erdfeuchtem Zementmörtel gemacht.


----------



## Herrensteiner (12. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gemauertem Teich?*

Ich bin der Meinung, wenn man im Erdreich mauert sollte besser Zementmörtel verwendett werden. Die Zisterne die ich vor 10 Jahren mit Feldsteinen gemauert habe, steht bis heute ohne Risse. Kalk wird durch feuchtigkeit zersetzt, Zement wird immer härter. Ich lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren.

Danke führ den Tipp mit der Mauer.
Sie dient hangabwärts als Teicheinfassung.
Ich werde nun die Sichtseite mitFeldsteinen mauern, die Teichseite verschalen, reichlich Eisen unterbringe und mit Beton vergießen.
Den Tipp mit dem Styropor find ich auch SUPER!


----------



## Haitu (12. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gemauertem Teich?*

Hallo,

wenn die Mauer mit Erdreich in Verbindung kommt würde ich auch nur Zementmörtel verwenden.
Zur Errichtung einer Betonmauer empfehle ich die Verwendung von Betonschalsteinen. Das ist einfacher und sicherer als eine haltbare Verschalung zu bauen. Insbesondere wenn man Laie ist.
Diese Mauer ist 1 Meter hoch und 12 Meter lang. Für die Errichtung habe ich 3 Tage benötigt.
Der Platz zwischen den Becken und der Stützmauer wird später mit Erdreich aufgefüllt.
 

Nur als Info:
Das Zement immer härter wird als Kalk ist nur bedingt richtig.
Die Erhärtung von Kalk dauert ewig schreitet dafür aber stetig voran. Nach 50 Jahren ca. ist ein Kalkmörtel dann härter als ein Zementmörtel.
Ich habe hier in meinem alten Haus mit Kalkputz verkleidete Mauern da bekommst du keinen Nagel rein. Dieser Putz ist aber bestimmt schon 100 und mehr Jahre alt.


----------



## langer (14. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gemauertem Teich?*

Hallo zusammen,

die Grobarbeiten sind erledigt! Jetzt geht es an die Feinheiten: Aussenverkleidung und Sitzbank in Lerche, Vorbereitung für die Filteranlage ( dazu habe ich noch eine Menge Fragen). 
Ich werde den Teich langsam in Etappen fluten und dabei möglichst viele Falten enfernen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Haitu (14. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gemauertem Teich?*

Hi,

sieht super gut gemauert aus und der Nachbarschafts- Helfertreff hat was.
Der begrünte Pavillon ist mir auch aufgefallen.
Viel Spaß weiterhin mit dem Teichprojekt.


----------



## käptniglo (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gemauertem Teich?*

Zufall. Ich habe mir auch grad ein formales Becken gebaut (ca. 3 m x 1,30 m). Allerdings aus Beton gegossen. Die sichtbaren Seitenwände habe ich außen mit Ziegelsteinen "verblendet", innen ist alles Beton (mit Baustahlmatten und anderen Eisen). Ich hatte gelesen, dass die Innenwände eine leichte Außenneigung haben müssen, wegen dem Eisdruck.


----------



## käptniglo (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gemauertem Teich?*

  

Selbstverständlich meinte ich...wegen des Eisdruckes.:? 

Ein Foto im Bau und eines, das den derzeitgen Stand der arbeiten wieder gibt.

Guido


----------



## Haitu (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gemauertem Teich?*

Hi,

auch ich habe gemauerte Becken (Tiefe 50-60cm) und wegen des Eisdrucks innen 2cm Styropor vor Einbringen der Folie eingelegt. Abgeschrägt habe ich von innen lediglich den 10cm Ringanker. Den letzen Winter haben die Becken ohne Schaden zu nehmen überstanden.


----------



## Annett (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gemauertem Teich?*

Hallo Otto,

wir haben ja auch eine ziemlich alte "Hütte" saniert, aber da war zum Glück nur Lehmputz an den Wänden und ein Kalkanstrich als letzte Schicht an der Decke (danach hatten dann die letzten Mieter Styrodurplatten an die Decke geklebt  ).



> Nur als Info:
> Das Zement immer härter wird als Kalk ist nur bedingt richtig.
> Die Erhärtung von Kalk dauert ewig schreitet dafür aber stetig voran. Nach 50 Jahren ca. ist ein Kalkmörtel dann härter als ein Zementmörtel.


Bist Du Dir da ganz sicher? Weil, überall heißt es, dass reiner Kalkputz sehr weich ist und deshalb nur für den Innenbereich geeignet ist. Oder ist es wieder ein Unterschied, ob Putz oder Mörtel? :? Bin leicht verwirrt.

Im alten Backsteinstall ist stellenweise auch ein Putz dran, der sich keinen Milimeter bewegt-hart wie Stein. Der wird wohl dranbleiben müssen...


----------



## langer (23. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gemauertem Teich?*

Hallo zusammen,

mittlerweile hat sich einiges an meinem Teichprojekt getan. Er sieht meinen Vorstellungen immer ähnlicher. Die ersten Bewohner sind auch schon da, sieben Goldfische, fünf Teichmuscheln, zwei Seerosen, __ Schilf und eine ganze Menge sauerstoffspendende Pflanzen, wie zb. die __ Wasserpest. Im Moment scheinen sich alle noch wohl zu fühlen, die Seerosen sind in einer guten Woche fast einen halben Meter in die Höhe gewachsen! Für die Teichmuscheln muss ich die Kiesschicht noch erhöhen, sie versuchen sich vergeblich tiefer einzu graben.
Ich überlege gerade ob ich es riskieren kann die Filteranlage erst im nächsten Frühjahr zu montieren und den Teich bis dahin ausschlieslich von den __ Muscheln filtern zu lassen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Steffen (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gemauertem Teich?*

*
Hallo..

Ist ein sehr schöner Teich geworden     

weiter so !!!
*


----------



## guenter (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gemauertem Teich?*

Hallo Michael,
der Kalksandstein sieht gut aus. Wie groß ist so ein Stein und was kostet
einer? Was hast Du für Holz genommen?
Hast Du die Steine im Baumarkt gekauft?

Gruß Günter


----------



## Haitu (30. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gemauertem Teich?*

Hi Michael ,

nochmals Respekt für die saubere Arbeit.
Du hast die Fliesen nicht verfugt, ist das so gewollt?
Ich habe auch vor die Krone meiner gemauerten Becken zu fliesen, werde aber verfugen weil ich mir sonst Staubsammelfugen erstelle in denen sich dann wiederum Moose ansiedeln usw.. Ohne Verfugung befürchte ich, dass sich die Fliesen dann wieder lösen.


----------



## langer (30. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gemauertem Teich?*

Hallo Günter,
das Baumaterial habe ich in einem Baustoffhandel geordert. Die 17,5' Kalksandsteine haben a' 100 Stück 78 Euro gekostet. Für die Außenverkleidung benutze ich ausschliesslich unbehandelte Lerche.

Hallo Haitu,
auf dem Teichrand befinden sich keine Fiesen! Es handelt sich um Lerchebretter, jede einzel auf meiner CNC gefräst und vorgebohrt! Seitlich kommen auch noch  Lercheleisten, dann aber waagerecht angeschraubt.

Gruß an alle, Michael


----------



## Haitu (30. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gemauertem Teich?*

Hi,

so exakt wie das aussah dachte ich sofort an Fliesen. Jetzt nach deinem Hinweis sehe ich dann auf dem 2. Bild der Teichumrandung auch die Schrauben.
Da wäre ich ohne den Hinweis auch nicht drauf gekommen. Ich hätte im Traum nicht daran gedacht, dass jemand sich die Mühe macht Holz auf diese Weise zu verbauen.
Der Aufwand hat sich auf alle Fälle gelohnt.


----------



## jenspfeiffer (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gemauertem Teich?*

Hallo Michael.
Sieht echt super aus! Wir planen auch an einem formalen Becken. ca. 4.5x1.5m x1.2m Tiefe. Das Becken ist nicht beschattet und volle Breitseite auf Süd. Wir wollen das Becken nicht mit Fischen besetzen nur mit ein oder zwei Seerosen. Meine größte Ungewissheit ist, ob ich hier wirklich einen Filter und das ganze Gedöns brauche? Was hast Du gemacht, um das Wasser einigermaßen sauber zu halten?  Ich habe keinen Ablauf oder Skimmer gesehen. Gruß  Jens


----------

